# current USC Film Production students: feedback?



## Anomen1985 (Mar 7, 2011)

was wondering if there were any students in that were currently enrolled as MFA students at USC for Film/TV Production that still visited these forums.  if so, what do you think of the program so far?


----------



## Creartive_Mind (Apr 13, 2011)

I so wish there was a healthy discussion on this topic which would help a lot of us to know more in reality about the USC film production program.


----------

